# What is a Havanese?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Please list all the Pros & Cons of a Havanese. This might prove helpful for all lurkers thinking about getting a Havanese dog.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Loves being around you!


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Grooming can be a con for someone without time and patience. 

PRO: sweet, personable, good with kids, not yappy, will defend property though and oh so smart!


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Pros: Too many to mention, so here is just a few..
No shedding
Extremely attentive
Trains easily
Very smart
Not a yapper, barks only when necessary
Follows you everywhere 

Cons: Just a few
Tear and beard staining
Picky eating
unties shoes
Follows you everywhere


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Pros: 
Intelligent
sweet
trainable
playful
sturdy
require moderate exercise
adaptable
great companions
not yappy



Cons:
Need attention and affection 24 /7
regular grooming 
picky eating habits


The breed is extremely affectionate and needs human companionship constantly. They are called "velcro" dogs for nothing. If you do not want a fur shadow, this is not a dog for you. They are bred for companionship and they take it very seriously. They will be with you ALL the time where ever you are. These furballs are not suitable for households with busy work, social life, family life that cannot provide time, attention and care that they need as companion dogs.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

"fur shadow" - cute term!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There are quite a few threads on this subject... check them out :

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7472&highlight=pros+cons

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4379&highlight=pros+cons

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5007&highlight=pros+cons

and more ..


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Pros:*

Loves attention and will seek to get it when they are lonely!
Fur is so soft!
Beautiful eyes!
Follows you everywhere, even the bathroom!
Little eaters and little poops!
Hardly barks!
Comes in different colors! And, they change colors!
Runs like hell! I have never seen a dog do this!

*Cons:*

Lots of money will be spent to spoil your puppy!
Loves every type of paper and will tear it up!
Fussy eaters.
Needs lots of grooming if you want long hair.
They talk back!
They need exercise to tire them out or you will be fussed at!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think the number one negative, the big thing that new owners should consider...the one that lands Neezer's in rescue most is...

HAVANESE CAN BE DIFFICULT TO POTTY TRAIN! I do not think we can state this enough. Big dogs are usually trained by 4 months old. Little dogs are harder and it takes a big commitment and vigilance for up to a year. And there are setbacks, and you start all over. But if you keep at it, It pays off. But even when they are fully trained you have to remember that they are little dogs and just cannot hold it as long as a bigger dog.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

What's this about picky eating? Chico at fourteen months will any thing at any time. I just finished dragging wax crayons out of his mouth. I am missing a few. I suspect I know where they are.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Picky eater? Not my Tucker, he loves his food and treats.
Potty training - we expected it to be hard but he's 6 mos. old and for 2 & 1/2 mos. he hasn't gone in the house. He scratches the door to be let out.
Pros - sweetest, most lovable, happy, playful dog you'll ever find.
Cons - maybe brushing and combing for some, but I love to do it and Tucker seems to 
enjoy it also.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rita, don't get me wrong. I love and adore my boys and they were also trained by 6/7 months (although they both had a regression at 10 months) and now at 2 and 3 both would hold it for a day I think rather than go in the house. But it is a huge reason people give up their pets. And these guys have a reputation for being hard to train. I just think if this is a thread for people considering the breed we should be honest. And you said yourself, you were prepared for it to be hard. I think knowing that makes the owner go the extra mile to be vigilant.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pros and Cons...*

Pros:
Sweet
Smart (easy to train but don't be harsh, they are sensitive)
Loving (very attached), velco dog
Aren't yappy
Soft coats, non-shedding...
Adorable
Like children and almost all people if socialized young
Happy go Lucky
Entertaining
Mine don't destroy anything in the house, have the same toy as puppy
Small dogs, eat very little...
Sturdy dogs, as toy dogs they are hardy and not "petite" or weak

Cons:
Sweet, they cannot really defend themselves from big dogs although they sound like they can
Smart (can be stubborn at times) and know you only too well
Loving very attached velcro dog will follow you from room to room, hate being alone and can be destructive and have separation anxiety if left alone too long. They enjoy the company of at home people or another dog. This is not a dog for people who work full time, travel often, and have extremely busy lifestyles that don't include the dog.
Aren't yappy but when they bark it is big
Soft coats require intense grooming, event though they don't shed, I am constantly vacumming up the hair the flys off or the stuff they pick up in their coats on walks. 
Adorable (cuz they are so cute people try to spoil them and forget they are dogs)
Like well-behaved children and almost all people (but if not socialized properly can be shy and skittish...although most are rehabilitated if new owner has patience) They also do not like to be picked up by small children, they are not toys and children must be educated not to hurt the puppy or dog.
Happy go Lucky (meaning if they get out of the house, they can run like the wind and are very hard to catch)...have good barriers for escape.
Entertaining (if your guest doesn't like dogs, watch out the havanese will drive them nuts with their adoration and silliness)
Destruction: only the peeing in the house that happens from time to time.
Very challenging to housetrain, takes extrememe vigilance as puppy unless breeder started them young.
Small dogs eat very little, but eat expensive and good stuff. Will eat table food if offered and then become beggars...so don't start them on this!
Sturdy dogs but please get one from a reputable breeder who does health testing. Havanese can have some very challenging health issues from poor lines. Don't impulse buy. Do your research. A sick havanese is costly. Even healthy havanese are costly as they are dogs and do require vet services for normal things which can happen such as allergies, ear infections, flea and tick meds, teeth cleaning, and the rest that any dog has to deal with.

All this being said, I adore them no matter the work they take. Mine do not like to be groomed by others nor crated or kenneled unless they are home. I do go on less vacations now...they are more like children than a cat would be or a hamster...
With a havanese, you don't get just a dog you get a lifestyle...you can join havanese clubs, do agility, do therapy work, doggy dancing, show if you want, join the forum, buy fun doggy things, make quilt squares for the forum and be a part of a greater community (like learning a new skill), enter forum photo months, spend hours on the computer with puppy envy...help out with HRI and rescue instead of getting more!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pros. limitless
cons. grooming.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Unties shoes! That cracks me up. How about steals socks off your feet? That's a big one around here.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Missy said:


> Rita, don't get me wrong. I love and adore my boys and they were also trained by 6/7 months (although they both had a regression at 10 months) and now at 2 and 3 both would hold it for a day I think rather than go in the house. But it is a huge reason people give up their pets. And these guys have a reputation for being hard to train. I just think if this is a thread for people considering the breed we should be honest. And you said yourself, you were prepared for it to be hard. I think knowing that makes the owner go the extra mile to be vigilant.


Missy, I'm sorry I certainly did not mean to be dishonest and as you said I did say I expected it to be hard. Tucker is 6 mos. old and the first Havanese I have had. This is my experience with him. IMO I would have been dishonest had I stated otherwise as that has not been true so far. If I have mislead anyone, I am truly sorry that was not my intention.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Pros:*

People will constantly say how soft your dog feels.
Very comical!
Very smart!
A charmer for sure.

You can teach the trick, "Take off my socks"
You will constantly want to touch your Hav! You can't help it, they are so soft!

*Cons:*

Other people will be constantly asking what kind of dog is that and then saying I never heard of that breed.

It is a life style change! It is like having a little child in the house.

Puppy stage, you are constantly taking things out of their mouth! They will put all kinds of things in their mouth!

Long hair will take lots of grooming, grooming expenses will be high if you do not learn to groom your Hav.

You have to watch your Hav puppy very carefully (Like a hawk!) because, they will pee or poo or have something in their mouth, or getting into trouble. 
Hair is very fine that will tangle and mat, brushing and combing is a daily event.

They get away with everything because they are so cute, so train them gently.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Pros:wonderful pet
Cons:wanting attention all the time,and picky eater!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rita, I am sorry. I think I may have over-reacted. :redface:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If you like small long shaggy dogs, that does not shed, if you have plenty of time for grooming, if you want a companion, if you want to stay busy, if you want to go outside for exercise, if you want someone to teach, love, hold and pet and mother....then a Havanese might be for you.

If you buy a Havanese, make sure it comes from a reputable breeder. See where your puppy is coming from. Does the breeders do health testing?

Havanese is not a popular breed because a lot of people do not know about the breed.

Money is involved in owning a Havanese due to grooming and spoiling them with lots of toys.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pro or Con, you tell me...*

Your friends will think you are nuts...as you push your two around in the stroller, talk in this cutesy voice or drive two hours each way to go to a Forum Havanese Get-together...

that you would rather stay home with them than go to Hawaii if you would have to kennel them for a week or so...

that you talk and think about your dogs as much as Grandparents or new parents do...

that you spend $40 on brushes and $25 for a bag of raw food!


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow. this just about says it all.
Here is my 2 cents.

My favorite thing about Hav's are their love for life. I love to watch Tugger outside playing with my children, running around the yard, tumbling on the ground with them, playing chase and keep away with toys, exploring in the woods and then have them all come in panting and flop down in a heap on the floor together. He can match their playfulness but never plays too hard or hurts them.

Things I found easier than I thought... Grooming and house-training. I was ready for a huge issue but listening to advice from this list both went well. Tugger was mostly house-trained early but it did take almost a year to be 100%. Now he stays home uncrated while we are at work and their are no issues.

Our hardest issue we are still working on is his "Happy Go Luckiness" When he does get out of the house he runs like hell down the street to visit all his doggie friends and he is deaf to my calls. He never gets lost but he is really hard to catch. Of course the same dog in training will come like a rocket from anywhere except the front yard. But, I don't know if this is just my dog's issue or a HAv trait.

But, we love him to death and would definitely get another



Rikidaisy said:


> Pros:
> Sweet
> Smart (easy to train but don't be harsh, they are sensitive)
> Loving (very attached), velco dog
> ...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How could I forget about the expensive supplies you will buy just so your Hav has the very best.

Vacations should be kept in mind....Pet friendly hotels will be your best friend. If you can't take your dog on vacation, you would rather stay home with them.

You will be a crazy dog lady....often talking to your Hav and wanting to talk to others about your Hav. Your friends will think you are crazy, so you will have to come to the Hav forum to post pictures and talk your head off about your precious Hav.

In the Winter time, your carpet will be covered with dead grass all the time. 

Year around there will be toys on the floor everywhere in your house.

Forget about a clean house! As soon as you start cleaning, your Hav will want to take that paper towel out of your hand!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Unties shoes! That cracks me up. How about steals socks off your feet? That's a big one around here.


...HUGE con...

...steals 'used' underwear (particularly the lil black lacey ones) ...and dances around with them in your living room in front of your boyfriend while you're at work. ....which inevitably leads to an uncomfortable and embarrassing phone call. For you. Not for your boyfriend. Who's laughing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mindy, believe me it is even more embarrassing when it the boring beige old lady undies!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Your husband comes home, looks at the toys, chewed up toilet paper, grass, etc on the floor and states that if the grandchildren and made this mess "You would have had a fit". He's so right!

And for the first time in 39 years, we didn't take an anniversary road trip--because Rosie doesn't travel yet. And, Boarding is not an option.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How can I forget about boarding and vacations......we don't take vacations unless my trusted friend/ petsitter is available who stays with them 24/7. Boarding in a kennel is not an option. They are rarely left alone for more than 4-5 hours. The only place they were ever boarded was at their breeder's home -which her puppy owners call Doggy Disneyland. 

Mine have never shown any interest in paper shredding and never have been destructive. They were potty trained by 6 months and both were 100% reliable by 8-9months. But the credit goes to my breeder who trains them when they are puppies. 

Even though my furballs are house broken, I have to be vigilant during cold, windy, rainy days. Many Havanese HATE rain, wet ground, grass, floor. That's the time, the most reliable Hav is likely to have accidents. 

They also like routine, if for some reason their routine is disturbed or you are distracted, they will be affected. Anxiety, listlessness on your part can trigger the same in the Havs. They are tuned into you and will display similar emotions. Anxiety, disrruption in the routine can trigger potty accidents. 

In my experience, getting a puppy from a higly reputable, experienced, reliable Havanese breeder is a huge plus in the long run. Most well-regarded breeders in Havanese community are fully engaged in supporting and guiding their puppy owners every step of the way. The pups from reputable, well-regarded breeders are worth more than backyard breeders and pet shops, but I would pay for a healthy, well-reared, well-trained, fully health tested (with complete records), pup from a reputable breeder any time. 

Once you have a Hav puppy, be ready to be regarded by your friends, family as :crazy: doglady. You woud do things that you would have sworn you would never do in million years. You will talk, walk, sleep, eat, breath Havanese. That's the charm of being owned by a Havanese.


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine eats crayons too! Ha ha You'll know what color it was in a few hours!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

My experience differ's a bit since I chose a dog that *does* shed rather than dealing with all of the grooming.
I have long white Todd hair covering everything that I own.. and yes, he's worth all of the lint rollers that I go through and the never ending vaccuming  
Now that I'm working he's decided that the garbage can is a wonderful way to pass the alone time and I often come home to garbage strewn across the house (I know, I need to move the garbage can..  )
He's stubborn and can be opinionated when he wants his way 
He still has an occasional accident in the house if I'm gone more than 6 hrs but otherwise he's great about waiting to potty outside.
The list of pro's outweigh the con's by a huge margin and it would take forever to write them all but here are some of my favorites 
His compact size means that I can take him almost anywhere and feed him well without breaking the bank...It also means that when he does have accidents cleanup's a breeze. 
He's really smart and learns new things quickly, absolutely loves kids and other animals, keeps me warm at night by snuggling next to me under the covers, finds new ways to entertain me and makes me laugh everyday, gives me a reason to get out an exercise..he hikes with me and loves to go on runs/walks. 
He is my official "paper shredder" and takes his job very seriously..other than paper and the recent garbage can raids he only chews on "his" toys.
I could go on and on but I'll stop there..he's not perfect but he's perfect for me


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Poornima said:


> How can I forget about boarding and vacations......we don't take vacations unless my trusted friend/ petsitter is available who stays with them 24/7. Boarding in a kennel is not an option. They are rarely left alone for more than 4-5 hours. The only place they were ever boarded was at their breeder's home -which her puppy owners call Doggy Disneyland.
> 
> Mine have never shown any interest in paper shredding and never have been destructive. They were potty trained by 6 months and both were 100% reliable by 8-9months. But the credit goes to my breeder who trains them when they are puppies.
> 
> ...


...I'm the same way with taylor and capote!!! Atop that I hate leaving them alone for longer than 10 hours; I feel bad!! lol. If I go anywhere they have to stay with my best friend... and we have a 'cap and trade' system..lol. Sometimes I take her Chihuahua when she goes somewhere.

This Christmas I want to go home for 2 weeks but I'd feel bad with leaving them with her for that long..and boarding is totally not an option...so I was thinking about bringing them with me. ...but I'd put them in the baggage area because I can't bring them both with me as carry ons..they're bothtoo big to fit in one bag. Any suggestions??!! I'm REALLY nervous.. I don't know how they'll handle it.. but they'll be together in the same crate so I'm hoping that will ease their anxiety just a lil bit...


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I like that in the beginning of this thread someone mentioned they take being companion dogs seriously! Nala is a supervisor of all of my activities around the house.
I am glad I didn't research too much before I got her. The housetraining issue might have led me to get a different breed. 
She was older and it wasn't an issue!

Annie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Pros:*
You will want to sit longer in your chair because your Hav is sleeping.
You will read everything on dogs so you can understand your Hav.
The run in circles! I have never seen another dog do this! They are so funny!
Havs will survive if they do not eat a meal or two!
You would rather spend money on your Hav than yourself. 
You will put a picture of your Hav on your credit card....after all, your Hav uses the credit card for his stuff most of the time any way!

*Cons:*
Housework does not get done, if housework is started, your Hav will be involved with everything....especially paper towels!
You will want your Hav to eat the very best! And, you will worry to death if your Hav does not eat a meal!
You do not like people speaking harshly to your Hav (dh seems to think that Dexter is deaf sometimes).
You find yourself talking to your Hav a lot.
You will find that you are understanding what your Hav is trying to tell you, just by your Hav looking at you!

Oh! Why does Dexter go potty a lot faster when dh takes him outside...less than 1 minute, but if I take Dexter outside, he has to explore first, sniff everything and I usually do not get back in the house for at least 5 minutes!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:bump2:

There are a number of new members and would-be owners on the forum. This thread provides a great perspective as to what it means to own a Havanese. 

Over the summer, I knew of a woman who had done all the research and was waiting to get a puppy from a reputable breeder. She had expressed her concern about time and attention needed for these dogs. She was concerned that she might be "tied down" or "lose her freedom'. I had recommended that she not get the puppy until she was sure that she was ready emotionally to have a dog in her life since these dogs DO take a lot of time. Later I came to know that she returned her puppy after a few weeks. Thankfully, the pup was from a reputable breeder and was placed in a forever loving home soon. 

I have come acorss a few friends and acquaintances who have been attracted to Havanese after seeing our dogs. However, knowing them and their lifestyle, I discouraged them in getting these dogs. Other friends who are expereinced dog owners and have owned different breeds over the years, often commnet that "Havs are high maintenance" and "too clingy". (Two of these friends have family members who own Havanese). 

The Havanese are bred for companionship and they will attach themselves to their owner quickly. They NEED to be with you 24/7 and NEED the interaction. They will be your furshadow. That's what they are meant to do. 

Many reputable breeders would not place their pups in home with busy lifestyles or where pups would be left alone for hours without interaction. People who work long hours, unpredictable hours, busy social life would find that they would have a grumpy, misbehaved, frustrated dog on their hand. Havanese are sensitive and intelligent, social dogs and they need attention, love and care to thrive as they are meant to. 

I often recommend that visiting the breeder, attending playdates, show, talking to experienced Havanese owners, is a great way to ascertain whether one has time, inclination to be owned by a Havanese. 

And while you are carefully checking if you are ready for a Hav, DO NOT look at any Hav puppies or pictures! :biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well said, I was hoping someone else would express this sentiment; and I couldn't say it that well or as tactfully.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree! Well put Poornima  
I try to make sure that people that show interest in Todd or the Havanese breed know just how much time and attention these little guys need. It's not a case of wanting attention..it's a really physical need for companionship and social interaction. 
It takes a person that is truely commited to a full time companion..not "just" a pet.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, Lucile and Eva. There are so many Havs coming into HRI and many are brought in because of house breaking issues as well as no socialization. People do not have any idea as to the time and dedication needed by these cute furballs. I think this thread needs to be on the home page so that the thread isn't "out of sight, out of mind".


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

while I certainly agree that Havs thrive on attention and that they are often wrongly chosen by people who are not willing to commit the time needed to properly socialize and house train them, this could be said about any dog breed. Dogs, big and small are pack animals and need leadership and commitment from their owners. Anyone who thinks that an unsocialized Hav is a handful should look at what an unsoiclaized Rotie or German Shepherd is like without leadership and committed owners.

Many people feel that Hav's should only be placed in homes where there is someone with them 24/7 and no younger kids that place demands for time too. But, Hav's can do perfectly fine with a working family as long as there is a commitment to the dog and a pack leadership. Our Hav is used to being alone during the day while we all go to work. When we get our coats and boots on he heads upstairs to our bedroom to rest on the bed. He has no problem with accidents in the house during the day. When the kids get home from school he is their focus. He gets walked and played with. He wrestles on the floor and runs around the yard. He goes to the dog park on the weekends with the kids and they all run around with the other dogs. He is loved and is very contented to be part of our pack.

Havs, as all dogs, need to have committed people but they don't need to be catered to 24/7 and can adapt to a working family. The part of the breed standard about Havs as playmates for children should not be overlooked. Our Hav I am sure considers himself a big kid and is always looking for a wild and crazy play time with the kids. ( Tugger's favourite game is tail tag. The kids put one end of his tug rope in the waist of their pants and RLH while he tries to catch them and pull it out. Then the game is reversed as they try to catch him! )



Poornima said:


> :bump2:
> 
> There are a number of new members and would-be owners on the forum. This thread provides a great perspective as to what it means to own a Havanese.
> 
> ...


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

like everyone, i think havs have their different personalities...
there are some who need someone around 24/7 and some who do not.
i had some concerns, but when i communicated with my breeder with my interests, i was very honest with the details of my living situation.
with that information, she was able to pair me with j.j. i have an unusual work schedule and j.j. has adapted nicely. when i am going to be unavailable to him for a lengthy period of time, i have found a great day care/over nite 
dog walker/pet sitter. and that has worked out very well for us. j.j. has been a blast of sunshine in my life...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When I got Dexter last December, I had prepared myself that my life had changed. Havs are a life time change. Now, that I look back at those first 4 months, I was extremely busy with Dexter...I was constantly taking him outside every 45 minutes, constantly playing with Dexter, holding him, letting him sleep, and training him. 

I knew Havs are not potty trained in a week and that it may take months and months, so be prepared. 

I had no problem with being super busy with Dexter because I had prepared myself to be busy. I do not have any small children around the house, so Dexter was the center of attention. So, be prepared! Havs are beautiful dogs, but they do take a lot of your time in the beginning.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

After having Panda for nearly 2 months here's my list of pro and con:
Pro
She is a great companion - always close by
Small appetite
She's so silly - makes my laugh with her expressions
Smart as a whip and sensitive to my moods
Beautiful - everyone thinks she's so pretty

Con
Small appetite - expensive food!
Housebreaking is a challenge - she does fine for a few days and then for no apparent reason we have a setback
Stubborn - can be difficult to change her focus when she's in the middle of doing something bad
Grooming - she HATES it - we're doing better now, but its been 2 months of struggle to get her to understand its going to happen whether she likes it or not!


----------

